# [RISOLTO]Problema audio kde con driver hda-intel

## GoraNz

Ciao a tutti! ho un thinkpad r61 e sto cercando di configurare l'audio su kde4. ho trovato nel forum molti altri post riguardanti problemi simili ma purtroppo non mi sono stati di grosso aiuto. Innanzitutto partiamo dall'hardware: il mio lspci manda il seguente output

```
Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
```

. in un topic del forum suggerivano di compilare come modulo nel kernel i driver hda-intel. l'ho fatto ma senza grossi risultati. eccovi la configurazione:

```
 <M>   Intel HD Audio  ---> 

 --- Intel HD Audio                                                                                                

                                                    -*-   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver                                                                      

                                                               -*-     Allow dynamic codec reconfiguration (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                                

                                                                [*]   Support digital beep via input layer                                                                       

                                                                [*]   Support jack plugging notification via input layer                                                              

                                                                [*]   Support initialization patch loading for HD-audio                                                               

                                                                 [ ]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support                                                                                     

                                                                 [ ]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support                                                                            

                                                                 [ ]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support                                                                              

                                                                 [ ]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support                                                                                           

                                                                 [ ]   Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support                                                                                

                                                                 [ ]   Build NVIDIA HDMI HD-audio codec support                                                                               

                                                                 [ ]   Build INTEL HDMI HD-audio codec support                                                            

                                                                 [ ]   Build Cirrus Logic codec support                                                                          

                                                                 [ ]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support                                                                                 

                                                                 [ ]   Build Creative CA0110-IBG codec support                                                                              

                                                                 [ ]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support                                                                                    

                                                                 [ ]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support                                                                       

                                                                 [*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser                                                                                     

                                                                 [ ]   Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio                                                                                         

                                                                                                                 
```

il problema è il seguente: in questo topic ho letto che alsa necessitava dell'installazione di "media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa". dopo l'installazione però, tutti i moduli esterni del kernel che avevo compilato non funzionano piu. o meglio quando vado a dare per esempio un 

```
modprobe snd-hda-intel
```

 mi viene visualizzato il seguente output:

```
Goran andrea # modprobe snd-hda-intel

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Invalid argument

Goran andrea #

```

ho provato a disinstallare gts-plugins-alsa e a ricompilare i moduli del kernel ma non riesco piu a ripristinare questi moduli e di conseguenza quando vado a restartare il servizio alsasound mi da il seguente errore:

```
Goran andrea # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Invalid argument                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

Goran andrea #

```

Prima dell'installazione di questo pacchetto invece il servizio veniva inizializzato senza problemi, solo che l'audio naturalmente non ha mai funzionato. Cosa posso fare? vi ringrazio anticipatamente. se avete bisogno di altre informazioni non esitate a chiedereLast edited by GoraNz on Sun Apr 25, 2010 11:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

se hai problemi con i moduli compilali built-in  :Very Happy: 

Per il resto ti occorre:

```
ago@devil ~ $ eix -I --only-names *alsa*

media-libs/alsa-lib

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

media-sound/alsa-headers

media-sound/alsa-utils
```

----------

## GoraNz

compilandoli built-in e emergiando gts-utils-alsa, quando vado a restartare il servizio non mi trova il modulo:

```
Goran linux # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

Goran linux #

```

EDIT: e c'è un'altra cosa cuoriosa: mentre prima se lanciavo l'alsaconf mi detectava la mia scheda audio, ora mi dice che nel mio sistema non ci sono schede audio installate!!

----------

## ago

sei sicuro di aver abilitato i driver nel kernel? per sicurezza marca tutto nella sezione intel HD audio

----------

## GoraNz

pur marcandoli tutti l'audio non da segni di vita..

----------

## ago

ma la scheda viene almeno riconosciuta?

----------

## GoraNz

no purtroppo l'alsaconf non me la rileva piu dopo l'installazione del gst-plugins-alsa...ho provato a disinstallarlo e ora me la rileva..penso che nn sia necessario a questo punto o sbaglio?

----------

## ago

non mi è mai capitata una cosa simile...

----------

## GoraNz

comunque ho notato che solo se li compilo come moduli del kernel mi rileva la scheda nell'alsaconf..devo solo capire che modulo manca per farla funzionare.. qualcuno ha mai avuto problemi simili?

EDIT: e comunque continua a darmi gli errori quando faccio il modprobe:

```
Goran hda # modprobe snd-hda-intel

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Invalid argument

Goran hda #

```

e non capisco se lo carica ugualmente oppure no..

----------

## johnnystuff

io ho una scheda che dovrebbe funzionare con gli stessi driver, ma non è intel, è ati. qualche mese fa si leggevano su forum di altre distro un numero esagerato di discussioni sul fatto che alsa non supportava queste schede, ma ora sia da parte di alsa sia lato kernel mi sembra che siano stati fatti molti passi avanti. 

Per ora non ti so aiutare ma nei prossimi giorni mi ci butterò anche io. Una sola domanda (probabilmente stupida): sei sicuro che a livello di bios della mobo sia tutto a posto? Io avevo risolto abilitando qualcosa con "HD audio" nel mio bios, ma ora non ricordo bene cosa. Fatto questo ero riuscito ad andare avanti e a farli funzionare. NON CON GENTOO, non ancora  :Wink: 

----------

## GoraNz

capito ti ringrazio per la dritta..proverò a smanettare sul bios allora tentar non nuoce!  :Laughing: 

----------

## GoraNz

risolto! ho unmergiato il kernel e cancellato sia in /usr/src/<kernel-version> che in /lib/modules/<kernel-version> le due cartelle relative al kernel. Dopodichè ho riemergiato il pacchetto gentoo-sources e ricompilato il kernel con i moduli dell'hda-intel esterni, modificando alcuni moduli marcati nella sezione "intel HD audio" del kernel che allegherò in seguito. Al riavvio del pc il modprobe funzionava senza problemi, e una volta attivato il server X l'audio funzionava senza problemi! vi posto qui la configurazione della sezione relativa all'audio intel:

```
--- Intel HD Audio               

[*]   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver                                                                            

[*]     Allow dynamic codec reconfiguration (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                  

[ ]   Support digital beep via input layer                                                                       

[ ]   Support jack plugging notification via input layer                                                        

[ ]   Support initialization patch loading for HD-audio

[*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support   

[*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support             

[*]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support                       

[*]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support                                             

[*]   Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support                                                      

[*]   Build NVIDIA HDMI HD-audio codec support                                                          

[*]   Build INTEL HDMI HD-audio codec support                                                                    

[*]   Build Cirrus Logic codec support                                                                           

[*]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support                                                                    

[*]   Build Creative CA0110-IBG codec support                                                                       

[*]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support                                                                             

[*]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support                                                                

[*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser                                                                              

[ ]   Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio          
```

ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto

----------

